# Baby Greek, baby Sullies, and baby boxies



## Kristina (Apr 5, 2011)

First, my little Greek. Now 8 months old. At 5 weeks she could sit on a quarter and weighed 7 grams.







And this morning, she weighed 56 grams, and tried to eat the quarter...






She is a tiny bit bumpy, which I am not proud of  But she is extremely healthy and active, and an overall goof.

I wet down the enclosure once a week, and I got a little carried away a couple of weeks ago. This pic is pretty blurry, but you get the idea. She dug a mud wallow and fell asleep in it, lol. 






And the next morning, this was the result. I called her Morla for a couple of days, lol.











Of course, all fun things must end, so we really needed a bath.

Before






And after






I also got a couple of baby Sullies a month or so back. They are growing like WEEDS. To me, their growth looks perfect. They only "bumpiness" I see is the actual growth rings. 






Here is what they looked like shortly before I got them.






They live in a heavily planted enclosure. They graze and hide in the grass and love it.











And the baby Boxies... I got these two for my daughters a while back. They live in their room, and they feed and water them, but Mom supervises.
















Hope you enjoyed


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 5, 2011)

Wonderful photo's they all look great. Thank you for sharing them...I love the mud hole photo's...


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice pics, I did enjoy.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, i really enjoyed looking through the photos, i always enjoy looking at comparison photos and they all look great.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice pictures... babie tortoises are so darn cute! I am contemplating selling a few of my snakes and picking up a baby greek.

That grass you grew... is that cat grass?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

No, it is not cat grass. Cat grass is typically just wheat grass, or wheat that has not matured enough to have a seed head. Same plant as what bread is made out of 

What I use is a mix of timothy, bermuda, fescue, purple, white, and red clover, mallows, and a few other things. It is actually a wildlife pasture mix that I buy from the local feed store, it is $15 for a 5lb bag and the tortoises love the little shoots. I seed my outside pens with it as a "base" and add other things also.


----------



## Jessicap (Apr 5, 2011)

Your torts look awesome! Love the enclosures too.


----------



## kbaker (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the mud pie Greek!

At this rate of growth, what's your plan for the Sullies' next enclosure?


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2011)

Great pics. I love the sulcata enclosure.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys 

I already have some tables built. I just need to seal them. The Sullies will most likely be in one by the time they have to come in in the fall, and it is 4 X 8'.


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome pictures! I love the mud picture, a little in home spa treatment!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 5, 2011)

I love seeing baby pictures  They are growing so nicely! 
I love their planted enclosures too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice pictures, your tortoises look very happy!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, they seem to be happy, but I bet they will be happier when they get to go outside!!!


----------



## hali (Apr 6, 2011)

fab pics


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow, great pictures. I love the greek - even though she's a bit bumpy, it's just cosmetic, i think she's adorable!  Especially if that dried up mud on her back. Tehehehe.

What kind of grass is growing in the sulcata enclosure? It looks great. I may want to steal your idea sometime in the future.


----------



## terryo (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice Kristina. I am loving that little Greek......hmmmm.........


----------



## pandacakes (Sep 4, 2011)

So cute! I love the mud wallow pic and your planted sulcata enclosure


----------



## Kristina (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

The grass is a mix of several different things. I use wildlife pasture mix in my enclosures, I get it from the local feed store. It has all different kinds of grasses and clovers.


----------



## Tccarolina (Sep 5, 2011)

VERY NICE indoor enclosures! ! ! The greeks shell looks smooth to me!


----------



## Faery (Sep 5, 2011)

I never thought sleeping in a mud-bath could look so peaceful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 5, 2011)

i loved the sullies!  they are some of my favorites!  i dont think i have seen any greeks that were black!  thats really really cool!  they look gorgeous!


----------



## AbinayaJones (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice pictures.That little Greek is looking very cute.


----------



## blafiriravt (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pictures. I love how tiny tortoises are when they are babies


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pics  Thank the LORD for Everything


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Sep 25, 2011)

what did you use for the substrate? I tried to grow grass and weeds in my enclosure but they all died.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 25, 2011)

This post must've slipped by me! Wow what a nice big happy family!


----------



## babylove6635 (Sep 25, 2011)

really nice pics makes you smile


----------



## Kristina (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

For substrate I use organic humus that I buy from Home Depot. It is very black and rich and holds moisture as well.


----------



## Beeliz (Nov 25, 2011)

Kristina,,how old are your boxies in the last pic? They are beautiful!


----------



## Cherbear (Nov 25, 2011)

Do you need any other lighting other than tortoise lighting for the plants?


----------



## Kristina (Nov 25, 2011)

If I remember correctly they were about 8 months old.

As far as the plants go, I just use regular incandescent bulbs, usually 40 or 60 watt. I personally do not use UV lighting or special "tortoise" bulbs of any kind. I am not saying that is the right choice for everyone - but it works for me.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 25, 2011)

How do u keep your tortoises enclosure that are full of those wonderful plants from molding ? 
I had something just like that in my old enclosure for Gupta and it grew really good and long and then the grass began to die and it molded really really fast. 
Then after that everything just straight up smelled in the cage so I just changed out all of the substrate which was peat moss. 
I want to be able to have grazing grass in Guptas enclosure because he loves it but ever since the experience with the mold I have been a little scared to grow some in his new cage. 
His enclosures aren't very tall which could be way grass doesnt do very well
His enclosure is only a foot tall
I could try low growing clovers or something


----------



## Kristina (Nov 25, 2011)

The trick is to have good air flow and at the same time keep it nice and humid. I like to use the cooling fans from the bck of PCs. They are very easy to wire up.

By keeping the grass trimmed it will keep it from molding as well.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 25, 2011)

Kristina said:


> The trick is to have good air flow and at the same time keep it nice and humid. I like to use the cooling fans from the bck of PCs. They are very easy to wire up.
> 
> By keeping the grass trimmed it will keep it from molding as well.



That makes sense because in his old cage I had no air flow in there at all 
Does a humidifier count as air flow ? If not I can't get one of those little fans. My dad probably already has one 
You mean air flow just inside the cage right ? Like just keeping the air inside the cage flowing so its more fresh ?


----------



## Kristina (Nov 25, 2011)

A humidifier probably won't do it, it won't create enough movement. 

Keeping the air fresher, exactly. You don't want too much air exchange from inside to outside, as that will lower your humidity, but by moving it around it keeps things from getting stagnant.


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 25, 2011)

Updated pictures? *poke poke*


----------



## Kristina (Nov 25, 2011)

Pay attention, Katie!!  

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Kendall-Kasey-Dee-Dusty-and-Devon?pid=354464#pid354464

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Snack-bite-is-getting-pretty-darn-big#axzz1elNNxpf2

I no longer have the baby boxies.


----------

